# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Как подать объявление?

## finder

Уважаемая Администрация сайта!
Не совсем понятно (скорее совсем не понятно) как подать объявление, которое будет размещено в соответствующем разделе сайта?

С уважением, Игорь.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Если речь идет о сайте, то объявление надо просто прислать на мой адрес.

----------

